# Meerkat Babies



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Took a couple of video's of our Meerkat babies earlier today.

They are 12 days old. They are only short videos as the group try to move them to safety.

Dont have your volume up loud as they are quite vocal :smile:

YouTube - Meerkat Babies

YouTube - Meerkat Babies 2

The group are looking after the well.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt:

In the first vid they are being pretty stupid blocking the tube up :lol2:
Also looks painful being picked up by the head :gasp:

Cute though!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :flrt:
> 
> In the first vid they are being pretty stupid blocking the tube up :lol2:
> Also looks painful being picked up by the head :gasp:
> ...


:lol2::lol2:

The problem is that they are all quite tame. The males don't want to get out of the way but the females go into protective mode hence the confusion :lol:


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> :lol2::lol2:
> 
> The problem is that they are all quite tame. The males don't want to get out of the way but the females go into protective mode hence the confusion :lol:


Fabulous :flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Bloody gorgeous Neil!

I can translate Meerkat vocals - the babies are saying "we want to go & live with Zoo-Man!" hehe


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Thats a shame keeping them as pets!
They belong in the wild!!!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

pire said:


> Thats a shame keeping them as pets!
> They belong in the wild!!!


Thats fine I will put them on the earliest plane back to Africa and see how long they last back in the wild.


Neil


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Bloody gorgeous Neil!
> 
> I can translate Meerkat vocals - the babies are saying "we want to go & live with Zoo-Man!" hehe


Hi Colin

I thought that too :2thumb: but it appears they need to go back to Africa.

Sorry !!!!!!.

Best Wishes and hope you are both well.

Neil


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

pire said:


> Thats a shame keeping them as pets!
> They belong in the wild!!!


 
how can you even say that when in your sig you have animals that are more than likely wc or even just animals then should not all yours be back in the wild or is it just every one elses animals other than yours 



now as for the meerkats they are stunning kodakira well done. maybe one day when i get my own house i will have a big mob i like them better when they are kept in nice groups 



luke www.lndexotics.co.uk


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

lukendaniel said:


> how can you even say that when in your sig you have animals that are more than likely wc or even just animals then should not all yours be back in the wild or is it just every one elses animals other than yours
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply.

I too like to see them in groups. We have two separate groups and are planning on letting them grow a little more.
The behaviour of them in groups is fascinating to watch.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

In the video they look really scared and stressed.
Do they live in that enclosure all the time?
I meant they should be in the wild because of their natural tendencies to live in a large area in massive colonies under the ground!
I keep mainly tarantulas which live in very small places, a 2" tank for a tarantula is more than sufficient!
And as for my animals being wild caught they were more than likely saved from the wild due to deforestation, so what if someone made a profit from this 'saving' or whatever, at least the animal is alive!


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

pire said:


> In the video they look really scared and stressed.
> Do they live in that enclosure all the time?
> I meant they should be in the wild because of their natural tendencies to live in a large area in massive colonies under the ground!
> I keep mainly tarantulas which live in very small places, a 2" tank for a tarantula is more than sufficient!
> And as for my animals being wild caught they were more than likely saved from the wild due to deforestation, so what if someone made a profit from this 'saving' or whatever, at least the animal is alive!


 
What about your hamster, or your dog. In the wild dogs aren't cooped up in houses. They live in huge packs, and have massive territories. Why are you keeping one dog on its own, its so cruel. You should have at least two to keep it company.

These Meerkats have been bred into captivity, they dont know what 'the wild' is.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

pire said:


> In the video they look really scared and stressed.
> Do they live in that enclosure all the time?
> I meant they should be in the wild because of their natural tendencies to live in a large area in massive colonies under the ground!
> I keep mainly tarantulas which live in very small places, a 2" tank for a tarantula is more than sufficient!
> And as for my animals being wild caught they were more than likely saved from the wild due to deforestation, so what if someone made a profit from this 'saving' or whatever, at least the animal is alive!


Thats the nest box they are in :bash:.

If you look very very closely you may just see a tube on the right hand side that leads out to the enclosure. Of course I could be wrong and its just a piece of pipe that leads nowhere. :gasp:.

As for being scared, as already mentioned they are quite tame and only natural protective instincts have come into play, which quite a few of the more domesticated small mammals still display after many many many generations of captivity.

As for your animals please think again. Quite a nice idea to believe you are saving the species from extinction. The fact is that many are collected from the wild for the pet trade some even illegally ( wasn't a well known shop owner here in the Uk recently caught ? ) so stop being self righteous 

Neil


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Mujician said:


> What about your hamster, or your dog. In the wild dogs aren't cooped up in houses. They live in huge packs, and have massive territories. Why are you keeping one dog on its own, its so cruel. You should have at least two to keep it company.
> 
> These Meerkats have been bred into captivity, they dont know what 'the wild' is.


Do you think staffordshire bull terriers live in the wild? :lol2:
Im not keeping african wild dogs!

I take him massive runs almost every day in the woods, i walk 5 miles he must run about 10! 
My dwarf hamster has a huge glass tank 18 inches deep with 12 inch substrate 3ft wide he has a huge burrow, his mate died recently of old age, they bred occasionally last year and had an undisturbed relatively natural life.
You can hardly compare a dwarf hamster with a meerkat for gods sake! 
What is that theyre living in? 
A dog kennel or sumthing?
And if they were bred into captivity doesnt that mean that it was just for human pleasure?


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

A staffy is still a dog. Just like a meerkat is still a meerkat. With your logic, Im suprised you keep any animals. And I would have said that a two inch tank for a tarantula is too small by the way. If you meant feet, you should have put 2', not 2". So Im sorry for your spiders, especially your adults. They have nowhere to move if you have squeezed them into a 2 inch tank.


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

kodakira said:


> Thats the nest box they are in :bash:.
> 
> If you look very very closely you may just see a tube on the right hand side that leads out to the enclosure. Of course I could be wrong and its just a piece of pipe that leads nowhere. :gasp:.
> 
> ...


I would if I could, but i'm definately saving the individual animal!


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Mujician said:


> A staffy is still a dog. Just like a meerkat is still a meerkat. With your logic, Im suprised you keep any animals. And I would have said that a two inch tank for a tarantula is too small by the way. If you meant feet, you should have put 2', not 2". So Im sorry for your spiders, especially your adults. They have nowhere to move if you have squeezed them into a 2 inch tank.


That was OBVIOUSLY a mistake!

And yes with my logic im also surprised i keep animals, or been able to keep them this long. 
With my empathy towards them, I feel I need to do something for them!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

pire said:


> What is that theyre living in?
> A dog kennel or sumthing?
> And if they were bred into captivity doesnt that mean that it was just for human pleasure?


They are living a large pit type enclosure !!!

Where is the dog kennel ?. 

Are not dogs bred for human pleasure ?.

Whats your point.

Neil


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

pire said:


> Do you think staffordshire bull terriers live in the wild? :lol2:
> Im not keeping african wild dogs!
> *yeh they dont live in the wild but they was bred from wild dogs so surely they was bred into captivity just for human plesure they have no use they are not a working dog*
> 
> ...


*yeh but thats only the same as your dog and hamster what use other than plesure do they have in human society *


*luke *


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Dogs have been domesticated for centuries!
Still, taking animals like meerkats from the wild in this day and age is very wrong in my opinion!
Thats my point!


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

pire said:


> Dogs have been domesticated for centuries!
> Still, taking animals like meerkats from the wild in this day and age is very wrong in my opinion!
> Thats my point!


Actually I quite agree with you :gasp:. Unless of course they become endangered in the wild. In fact I think most animals should not be taken from the wild including spiders etc.

Mine were not taken from the wild and I believe many generations from the wild.

I honestly believe there is a place for most animals to be kept in captivity as long as they are kept correctly. The way the human race is going there may not be any natural habitats left for animals to live in.
Another fact is that many private breeders have been the first to breed a species in captivity, even before zoo's and conservation projects. Now that has to be useful.

I respect your view but I do take offence that the way you portrayed that I keep my animals. You have no idea who i am, where I live, the enclosures that I keep my animals in etc.

Best Wishes to you.

Neil


----------



## Raych (Mar 1, 2010)

Adorable, shame they can't pick them up some way other than their heads :lol2: was frightened it might drop off :gasp:

To be quite honest anyone on this forum saying that a certain species should not be allowed to be domesticated is being a hypocrite. Just because a few centuries ago we started domesticating the now domesticated animals why can't we start domesticated the undomesticated animals?

Every species starts towards domestication somewhere. And if you think domestication is cruel, then don't own a pet unless you own land and have deer etc. in the land. :2thumb:


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

You can't pick and choose what species are right or wrong Pire, as long as they are not over exploited and mis-treated, and have ample room to show their normal behaviour, and they are kept in condition that comply with legislation and the five freedoms then it's not so bad, in a perfect world in my veiw we would not be able to keep any animals and they would all be wild and free, but this is not a perfect world, and then we would not be educated as a lot of us are today from keeping animals, so if an animals in the store, better to give it a happy life with you than let some possible lowlife keep it in unsuitable conditions, and it die soon after from stress or something worse, thats my veiw.

And could i ask what if any licenses are needed for Meerkats please? Our college plans to obtain some sometime soon. 

And do you really think a Hamster lives in sawdust in the wild Pire? I think not, don't think your better than the rest of us. : victory:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Hi Mustang

No licences are required to keep Meerkats.

All that is needed is the right enclosure, evironment etc as you have already mentioned :notworthy:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

kodakira said:


> Hi Mustang
> 
> No licences are required to keep Meerkats.
> 
> ...


Ohhh they are so lovely i just want to eat them up :lol2:

Can we see pics of their home? 
Like i know what ferrets need but it would be nice to see where they live, like an overall photo of it?
Or am i being too nosey :blush:

Abbie


----------



## mustang100893 (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks Neil, the college keeps going on about needing a zoo license to keep them but obviously not. It's not the greatest college anyway . Thanks again.: victory:


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

pire said:


> Thats a shame keeping them as pets!
> They belong in the wild!!!


It is a very rare opportunity to see video of such young Meerkat pups and you should feel grateful that Kodakira shared these with us but if not why not start a thread elsewhere about your opinions on animals in captivity instead of making a string of negative comments on someone elses thread?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Took a couple of video's of our Meerkat babies earlier today.
> 
> They are 12 days old. They are only short videos as the group try to move them to safety.
> 
> Dont have your volume up loud as they are quite vocal :smile:


Congratulations :no1:

I think the sounds they make are fascinating - had my volume cranked right up :2thumb:


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Do you need any sort of licence to keep these?? The Mrs would go mad and leave if I turned up at home with one!!:devil:


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> Do you need any sort of licence to keep these?? The Mrs would go mad and leave if I turned up at home with one!!:devil:


Nah, you don't : victory:


----------



## monkey26031985 (Mar 30, 2009)

Pouchie said:


> It is a very rare opportunity to see video of such young Meerkat pups and you should feel grateful that Kodakira shared these with us but if not why not start a thread elsewhere about your opinions on animals in captivity instead of making a string of negative comments on someone elses thread?


i agree with above i loved to see clips they look very happy and are just doing wats natural i have huge respect for this guy and he shouldnt be jumped on for showing us such a rare and wonderfull thing:whistling2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Its great to see them living a natural life, well done:no1:


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

I think they are just BEAUTIFUL I spent 12 years living in Africa and never got to see them like this so THANK YOU from me :notworthy:

My lemmings are the same when they have babies it's like confusion reigns because they want to come and say hello but they have this instinct that just kicks in and over rules telling them to move the babies pronto, then they seem to remember they have nothing to fear from me and back track, then they're off gathering them frantically about again :lol2: it really is funny.

I think what you're doing is wonderful I will just love watching them grow up if you're happy to continue sharing :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> It is a very rare opportunity to see video of such young Meerkat pups and you should feel grateful that Kodakira shared these with us but if not why not start a thread elsewhere about your opinions on animals in captivity instead of making a string of negative comments on someone elses thread?





> i agree with above i loved to see clips they look very happy and are just doing wats natural i have huge respect for this guy and he shouldnt be jumped on for showing us such a rare and wonderfull thing:whistling2:


Hi and thanks for your replies, it is much appreciated and thanks for everyones positive responses.

I think people tend to forget that this forum is about helping others and posting your experiences with your animals, which is such a shame !!!.

Unfortunately I don't post on here very much anymore but thought this thread was something that could not cause any problems, I got that wrong.
I enjoy sharing our experiences with our animals and if we can help people in the process then its even better but RFUK it appears it is not the place to do that and has not been the place for a long time.
Unfortunately for the same reasons I do not post pics of my enclosures as there is always somebody that is willing to have a go.
If people are interested the idea was to show the Meerkats as they progress through video and pics. 

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

I just want to add something - I strongly believe that Meerkats would not breed successfully if they were not happy, content & well adjusted in a suitable environment with all their needs being met.

Yes some animals will reproduce in substandard conditions but Meerkats among many many other species require experienced care in order to breed.

The fact this group has bred successfully AND are raising the pups says it all. :notworthy:


Looking forward to more pics&vids.


----------



## africa (Sep 12, 2008)

Pouchie said:


> I just want to add something - I strongly believe that Meerkats would not breed successfully if they were not happy, content & well adjusted in a suitable environment with all their needs being met.
> 
> Yes some animals will reproduce in substandard conditions but Meerkats among many many other species require experienced care in order to breed.
> 
> ...



Precisely Pouchie:2thumb:
Kodakira(Neil) is exactly the sort of person who SHOULD be keeping meerkats.
Here we have yet another RFUK self appointed expert trashing the good name of an experienced keeper who is posting something many of us find interesting and informative. 
Back off Pire whoever you are, you obviously know nothing:devil:
Thanks for sharing Neil, great stuff as usual:2thumb:


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

kodakira said:


> Actually I quite agree with you :gasp:. Unless of course they become endangered in the wild. In fact I think most animals should not be taken from the wild including spiders etc.
> 
> Mine were not taken from the wild and I believe many generations from the wild.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, I didnt mean to be offensive.
Seems we have the same feelings after all!
Ryan


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

pire said:


> I'm sorry, I didnt mean to be offensive.
> Seems we have the same feelings after all!
> Ryan


Hi Ryan

Thanks for the apology and thankyou for the pm.

The matter is now closed as far as we are concerned so hopefully others now will put it to rest.

Hope we can chat in the future.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi Colin
> 
> I thought that too :2thumb: but it appears they need to go back to Africa.
> 
> ...


Thanks Neil. We are both ok thanks :2thumb:
<tip-toes off to show Clark the vids & attempt to persuade him to let me make future plans> :lol2:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

A few photo's of one of the babies taken yesterday.

This as the first time they had been handled. We wore gloves just in case the parents did not like our smell on them even though it should have been ok.




























The whole group were fine with us taking her out for a quick photo and a quick inspection.
Mum came up and gently took her back off us out of my hand and took her to the rest of the group.
We handled both babies today for a quick inspection and both appear to be girls. Both fine on reintroduction.

Neil


----------



## axoemz (Mar 1, 2010)

Your meerkats are absolutely gorgeous. : victory:


----------



## emmaw (May 2, 2009)

Oh my God, I'm in love! :flrt: They are beautiful!!


----------



## xxx_phoenix_xxx (Sep 25, 2009)

they are beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Just plain gorgeous Neil! :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you Neil for sharing your experiences. It's wonderful to see such tiny babies and be able to watch their development. Please carry on posting.

I must say it was obvious to me they were in a kittening box of some sort and as far as them being stressed, I've seen exactly the same behaviour in cats which, although not quite as domesticated as dogs, have been around humans for over 4,000 years. Many cats pick up their kittens by heads, tails, bums, legs, not all do the scruff of the neck. 

Also loads of 'domesticated' animals are highly protective of their babies in the first few weeks. So I didn't see any alarming behaviour at all!


----------



## abandonallhope (Jun 19, 2009)

pire said:


> Thats a shame keeping them as pets!
> They belong in the wild!!!


Umm, what are you doing on a pet animal forum then? Go off an join Animal Aid or Peta's forum and spread your crap with them.

BTW, the meerkats are bootiful, I might have to steal one or two


----------



## jazzywoo (Sep 24, 2009)

:flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt: aww so cute i so want one my dream pet :flrt:


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

oooft gorgeous babies i've some meerkat babies before with my own eyes so funny watching them all run about with their tails in the air! If i had a garden of my own I'd build me self a massive enclosure.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Thanks everyone :2thumb:

Just taken some more video today. Hopefully will get to upload it tomorrow.

They are coming on a treat and growing well. They are quite active now and starting to venture out of nest by themselves.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Nicky10 (Mar 16, 2010)

They're so adorable and it's great to be able to see them this young


----------



## seska (Feb 16, 2010)

I couldn't resist a peek at this thread. They are so cute:flrt:You must be very proud:2thumb:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Here are a couple of quick vids of the baby Meerkats.

They are now six weeks old.

They are sat with my 11 year old son. As you can see they are very settled. When entering the enclosure the babies come to greet us and don't mind being handled.

They are eating very well and eat a wide ranging diet. Mum has her hands full with them as they are always on the go.

YouTube - Meerkat Babies at 5 weeks old

YouTube - Meerkat Babies at 5 weeks old

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh! They are quite delightful and growing well! :2thumb:

You're doing a great job, or should the credit go to the meerkat family? :lol2:


----------



## hippyhaplos (Jan 12, 2010)

wow... They are absolutely adorable

I had a wee peek at your website... credit where credit's due 

I wish I had such cool pets when I was a kid.


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Awwwwww :flrt:


----------



## rhys s (Mar 8, 2010)

compare the meerkat.com


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

How the hell did I miss this thread :blush: So cute....well done Neil they are gorgeous


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

loulou said:


> How the hell did I miss this thread :blush: So cute....well done Neil they are gorgeous


I know !!!!!!. Its disgraceful :lol2:.

Better late than never :lol2:. Saw Ray's thread about the baby Skunks. They are gorgeous and fingers are crossed everything goes well for them.

Hope you are all well 

Best Wishes

Neil & Debra


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Was reading you skunk site, under famous skunks you are missing Stella, the skunk from Over the Hedge. I like Stella!!

Sorry thought I posted this on the skunk thread not the meerkat thread :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Neil you evil evil man! Stop posting these pics & videos! You know I will be green with envy! :devil:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Kodakira, those little ones are looking fantastic as are the rest of the colony. Great to see them being kept so well and in a group. If I had the space I would love meerkats but at 10ft x 10ft my yard isn't really big enough to give them the room I would want. Got to stick with the exo terra tanks with geckos, frogs and the vivs with snakes. Plus my keiko (domestic mog) of course. 

What I wouldn't give to be in your son's shoes there! 

Nix


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Neil you evil evil man! Stop posting these pics & videos! You know I will be green with envy! :devil:


Hi Zooman

More pictures and video to follow shortly :devil::devil::lol2:.

Thanks evreyone for the compliments on the Meerkats and babies, much appreciated.

I don't know if my children know how lucky they are :lol2:.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## loulou (Jan 18, 2006)

kodakira said:


> I know !!!!!!. Its disgraceful :lol2:.
> 
> Better late than never :lol2:. Saw Ray's thread about the baby Skunks. They are gorgeous and fingers are crossed everything goes well for them.
> 
> ...


I know I should be shot huh! Hows the 13 LGSs doing? any signs this year? ours are all awake and gaining weight fast, hopefully we will get a litter again this year.



Kare said:


> Was reading you skunk site, under famous skunks you are missing Stella, the skunk from Over the Hedge. I like Stella!!
> 
> Sorry thought I posted this on the skunk thread not the meerkat thread :blush:


:lol2: no worries I will tell Fixx to add her,


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Any new updates?


----------



## annie.davis (Feb 18, 2009)

ahhh i've just came across your thread Neil, they are GORGEOUS! :flrt:


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Nix said:


> Any new updates?


Hi

Totally out of the blue and for no apparent reason one of the babies sadly died at around six weeks of age. 
It was feeding all day and then we found it more or less lifeless in the enclosure. We managed to bring it around but it sadly it died the following day despite vet treatment.

Hi Annie

Thankyou for the kind words.

The little one that is left is still friendly even though he lives with the group. There are no problems with him being '' tame '' and still being part of the group.

Best Wishes

Neil


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi
> 
> Totally out of the blue and for no apparent reason one of the babies sadly died at around six weeks of age.
> It was feeding all day and then we found it more or less lifeless in the enclosure. We managed to bring it around but it sadly it died the following day despite vet treatment.
> ...


Has he asked to come & live with his uncle Colin yet Neil? :whistling2: :lol2:


----------



## louise74 (Oct 31, 2007)

I am in love ..but not gonna look no more..not lisening:whistling2:.they are beautiful:flrt:


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

kodakira said:


> Hi
> 
> Totally out of the blue and for no apparent reason one of the babies sadly died at around six weeks of age.
> It was feeding all day and then we found it more or less lifeless in the enclosure. We managed to bring it around but it sadly it died the following day despite vet treatment.


Gutted for you that the other little one didn't make it. 



Zoo-Man said:


> Has he asked to come & live with his uncle Colin yet Neil? :whistling2: :lol2:


Uncle Colin needs a reminder that Uncle Clark is the sticking point.....


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Has he asked to come & live with his uncle Colin yet Neil? :whistling2: :lol2:


He was asking but apperently Clark is not too fond of him :lol2:.

Best Wishes

ps any news on the job front ?.

Neil


Thanks Louise, Meerkats are a bit special :lol2:

Neil


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Forgot about volume..thetre vocal alright...looking good...


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> Gutted for you that the other little one didn't make it.
> 
> 
> 
> Uncle Colin needs a reminder that Uncle Clark is the sticking point.....


Ssshhhh you! 

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

kodakira said:


> He was asking but apperently Clark is not too fond of him :lol2:.
> 
> Best Wishes
> 
> ...


Clark just needs to be persuaded & to meet Meerkats in the flesh. 

No news on the jobs front Neil, unfortunately.


----------



## eubankclare (Jul 23, 2007)

aw they are gorg :flrt: I would love meerkats but dont have the room for a large col at the mo and would want to keep them in more than a pair.


----------



## jennie1981 (Aug 17, 2009)

omg how adorable i think im in love:flrt:
well done on your beautiful little meerkat
so sorry for your loss of the other baby


----------

